# 1905 Lovell Diamond Racer.



## lobsterboyx (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought this project from a guy named Ian over on rat rod. He knew it was something special, but still gave me a fantastic deal. I originally purchased the bike to use for parts for my 1897 Racycle Narrow Tread, however uppon arrival, my girlfriend and I both agreed that this was worth restoration and because of the uniqueness of my racycle, I decided to keep looking for correct parts for it and not settle. Its been quite some time since i restored a bike, and back then, I did not have enough money to do it to my exacting standards. I still dont have that much money, but along the way ive picked up some tricks and have a rather good contact list of people that I trust enough to do the work. My plan is to completely restore this bike to ridable condition using its original wooden wheels. My motto has always been that if its not ridable, i dont want it. Because of this mantra, ive had to make some unique exceptions to some of the early bikes. My collection now, more than ever before is quite diverse, from the early wooden wheel stuff to deluxe bikes of the 30s, 40s and 50s to the most far out futuristic bike of them all; Ive gone a bit overboard. 






As we all know, the deluxe bikes of the 30s-50s have a lot of sheet metal, chrome and other various attributes that make them just slightly harder to restore. I chose my first (real) restoration project based on this principle... less is more. 

Its funny that this forum pops up now, as I just made my decision about what to do with this bike today. 

Lets see how I do...


DAY1 - Dropped the bike off to be sand blasted and powder coated. this is the easy part.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Dddddid you say POWDERCOATING???*

Did you say you are powdercoating this bike? 

Hmmmmmmmm............?!?!?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 1, 2011)

hmmm


----------



## cottagethyme (Nov 2, 2011)

lobsterboyx said:


> hmmm



Nice color.  Is that about a 1980 Fuji?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2011)

L@@king good so far....


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks real good!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2011)

any progress on the Diamond build?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just got the "Fuji" comment. I'm a little slow.


----------



## Lx Metal (Feb 28, 2012)

So you you powder coated the frame, I guess purists can't stand that.  Regardless, I think it will be fine especially if you plan on actually using it.  I plan on restoring one too, (leaving frame as is) and I wonder what are you going to use for tires?  I was going to leave the wheels off of mine and just run modern wheels for daily use.


----------



## Iverider (May 31, 2012)

Time for an update!!!
Any progress?


----------



## alisa98ST (Jul 12, 2012)

A bicycle has a drop or kickstand because it is two tired, and cannot stand by itself


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 13, 2012)

It cant stand... 

Honestly, I havent touched the bike in awhile aside from cleaning up the wheels. I have a model a and a namless tapered hub ready to be laced. 

too bad these are 650b's 

http://www.compasscycle.com/tires_gb_650_42.html

wait a minute...


----------

